# Seat Ibiza Cupra New pictures with spacers



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

After getting it back on Tuesday after the MOT and had a few jobs to do this weekend so it's all sorted for when it's back on the road Monday.

I fitted some 20mm rear spacers and repainted the rear axle area and calipers, after the garage totallly stripped them by bleeding the brakes! Arches were waxoiled, the suspension lowered and copper greased.


















































































A nice ride height I think, rear slightly higher than the front for a bit of stance and plenty of room on the front to be 'practical' and a bit of arch gap left, I will see how it settles.



















HID's were refitted.




























Wheels were polished and sealed.










I think it's clean enough for it's first outing since a 7 month overhaul :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

looking great, remember reading a thread where your car had just been stripped down, didn't know you'd gone for white, you did it yourself? nice one


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah There's a 7 month rebuild three in the project section.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks awesome.

Lots of hard work thats paid off.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice car :thumb: did you remove the HIDs for the MOT?..


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

What a beautiful car!  And so clean


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I love this!
Bet its ever so slightly nippy


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah keV I removed them, some places are funny with them, I just didn't want it to fail really after spending so long on it.

Currently not so 'nippy', running
In limp mode at the minute till it gets mapped but it has the potential for 280bhp.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

That looks awesome... does it drive alrite?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Not drove it yet, it's desperately going to need tracking and four wheel alignment mind so probablys won't drive all that well at first.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice. Lovely wheel choice :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

fantastic. love the lights, very tasteful.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

think that is prob the best cupra i have ever seen!!!!

you should be very proud fella........... get one of those stickers...... *"built not bought!"*


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking really sweet :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

That looks great mate, well done, just be careful of them speedhumps :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice fella :thumb:

where did you get the 4 stud BBSs from?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

eBay Mat, reps though ;-)

I definitely plan on getting a built not bought sticker, Mr Gurn.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Oooooh, I do love spacers - they make a car look so much more beefed up.

That car's stunning too, overall :thumb:


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

OMG that is awsome, such a sexy looking car. Like it alot, are you on SCN??

Where did you pick up your sidelights and rear number plate bulbs from??


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah I am on there. I got the lights from ultra LEDs or something along them lines, have a search on google.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

drka-drka said:


> OMG that is awsome, such a sexy looking car. Like it alot, are you on SCN??
> 
> Where did you pick up your sidelights and rear number plate bulbs from??


you'll find them cheapest on ebay - i get mine all from hong kong, generally 99p plus another £1 postage for a set of sidelights or similar.

edit: although derek if your car has a bulb failure warning light and you dont want it to turn on then id get the "canbus" LEDs that have built in resistors.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

thats a tastefully done cupra


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice


----------



## chris205_106 (Jun 12, 2008)

absolutely love it matey, spacers and more drop/stance look awesome

Keep meaning to drop in but never know when you're going to be at the garage, will try pop in one night this week after work :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice i like it


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks gorgeous, these are my favourite seat ever


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

chris205_106 said:


> absolutely love it matey, spacers and more drop/stance look awesome
> 
> Keep meaning to drop in but never know when you're going to be at the garage, will try pop in one night this week after work :thumb:


It might be home tomorrow matey so drop me a txt.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

I actually think you have made it look younger with the spruce up. Bet you cant wait for everything to be sorted now? Shame about those HIDs but atleast you got them back on.


----------



## james. (Mar 1, 2010)

Beautiful mate. Well done


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

danga200 said:


> I actually think you have made it look younger with the spruce up. Bet you cant wait for everything to be sorted now? Shame about those HIDs but atleast you got them back on.


Oh, yes can tell it wants to shift but can't let it, it will hopefully be mapped in 2 weeks.


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

sweet lookin car man


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

CupraElliott said:


> Oh, yes can tell it wants to shift but can't let it, it will hopefully be mapped in 2 weeks.


Wow, you know for a fact that's going to be a hard two weeks. When rebuilding it you anticipate when it's going to get done but when you're waiting for something it's much worse lol.

Any more plans for it? Apart from showing it off everywhere lol.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Big plans for the interior and finish the engine mods ready for mapping and then make things look nicenin there.


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks brill mate! Will keep an eye out for it on the roads!


----------

